# Dallas Cowboys NFL Remote



## 4mybro (Sep 25, 2008)

I am trying to locate a Direct TV Dallas Cowboys NFL Remote. If anyone on the forum has one they may want to aprt with, please PM me 

Thank you


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

4mybro said:


> I am trying to locate a Direct TV Dallas Cowboys NFL Remote. If anyone on the forum has one they may want to aprt with, please PM me
> 
> Thank you


 You can't have mine.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

You can't have mine either. However, it is for sale. $1 million dollars ~insert Dr. Evil's diabolical laugh~. :lol:


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

People are paying $200 for them on ebay, I don't think someone will part with it so freely.


----------



## wesmills (Apr 7, 2003)

Now that's just 6 layers of nuts. There's no way on Earth I'd pay $206.94 (including shipping!) for a branded remote. Sheesh.

(Yeah, yeah, personal preferences and all. It's cool that other people would, but I can still call them crazy.  )


----------



## jeffreydj (Aug 17, 2008)

I'll sell one of my two for $250, free shipping ...


----------



## bgilga (Jul 28, 2006)

You can have my Jets one for $75.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Are they not available from the website anymore?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

joshjr said:


> Are they not available from the website anymore?


cowboys are sold out.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

curt8403 said:


> cowboys are sold out.


What about the Colts?


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a jets one too. If I had any clue there would be an ebay market for these things I would have bought more!


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i'll pay you to take my dolphins remote


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

curt8403 said:


> cowboys are sold out.


....you must have meant the Cowboys sold out...... :grin: :lol:


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ....you must have meant the Cowboys sold out...... :grin: :lol:


Bite your tongue. :lol:


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> i'll pay you to take my dolphins remote


+1 bwa ha ha. :lol:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Isn't there a Buy and Sell section to the forum?


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

I had a Lions remote, but Matt Millen lifted it from my living room the other day and it hasn't been seen since...


----------



## bootsy (Sep 26, 2007)

Is it true that Jessica Simpson is on the back of a Cowboys remote...


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

Proc said:


> I had a Lions remote, but Matt Millen lifted it from my living room the other day and it hasn't been seen since...


Was Tatum Bell with him???


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

good thing i bought 2 of them ....so when i break the one on romo's head 
i will still have one ..hehehehe


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

bootsy said:


> Is it true that Jessica Simpson is on the back of a Cowboys remote...


I thought Romo was the Cowboy's quarterback ... not a remote of some kind???


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

joshjr said:


> What about the Colts?


Only the Cowboys and Steelers are sold out so far.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Cowboy Remote doesn't seem to work in 'clutch' situations, it keeps fumbling my commands. I think my wife & I are the only 'cowboy' haters in North Dallas.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

bootsy said:


> Is it true that Jessica Simpson is on the back of a Cowboys remote...


no but phyllis diller is on the back of the steelers remote. :lol:


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

bootsy said:


> Is it true that Jessica Simpson is on the back of a Cowboys remote...


Hay! romo has a remote fetish so back off


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

4mybro said:


> Direct TV Dallas Cowboys NFL Remote.


WTF is that?


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

bootsy said:


> Is it true that Jessica Simpson is on the back of a Cowboys remote...


Psh, I wish.


----------



## Tornillo (Apr 19, 2007)

bootsy said:


> Is it true that Jessica Simpson is on the back of a Cowboys remote...


Like you'd turn that down?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> no but phyllis diller is on the back of the steelers remote. :lol:


Ol' Phyllis could've "sacked" Ben last week.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> Ol' Phyllis could've "sacked" Ben last week.


...priceless.


----------



## coota (Apr 10, 2007)

I love mine but you can buy it for $150 including shipping.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> no but phyllis diller is on the back of the steelers remote. :lol:


Atleast the Steelers remote gets used in the playoffs


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Blitz68 said:


> Atleast the Steelers remote gets used in the playoffs


Yeah used and abused!!!


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Dallas 17 Wash 26. My remote is in the mail.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Yesterday on the RZCHD they said they were all "available"


----------

